# Methode "alles auswählen"



## rider (7. Sep 2009)

Hallo, 
ich möchte gerne eine Methode haben, die mir es ermöglicht alle Objekte bei einem selectMenu auszuwählen. 
Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine? zB bei web.de um alle Emails zu markieren. 

Hat jemand ein Beispiel hierfür?
MfG


----------



## Atze (7. Sep 2009)

was is denn n selectMenu?


----------



## rider (7. Sep 2009)

ich glaube CheckBox trifft es besser :bahnhof:


----------



## maki (7. Sep 2009)

JavaScript?

*verschoben*

Falls es doich nicht um JS/ECMAScript geht wird der Thread wieder zurückverschoben...


----------



## Atze (7. Sep 2009)

wir sich wohl um JS drehen


----------



## rider (11. Sep 2009)

hier habe ich es gefunden:
Formular Checkboxen alle markieren HTML JavaScript Beispiel Download

Aber da ich ja JSF verwende mus ich das ganze ja auch ändern, oder?
Also <h:form> etc? Passt das so?

[XML]<h: form id="myform">

<h:selectOneMenu id="Checkbox1"
value="Textfarbe">
<h:selectOneMenu id="Checkbox2"
value="Hintergrundfarbe">
<h:selectOneMenu id="Checkbox2"
value="Farbkombination">

<input type="button" value=" alle auswählen "
onClick="this.value=check(this.form.list)">

</form>[/XML]


----------



## Atze (11. Sep 2009)

du hast 2 mal die id checkbox 2 drin 

wo ist denn die list, die du in check meinst? macht er aus den selectOneMenus autom. eine liste?


----------

